# Costco/DIRECTV offer



## mugz (Aug 16, 2010)

Like "Cougar Cruiser" and many others, I bot an HDTV from Costco in July when the rebate was a total of $250 in Cash Cards. (not insignificant). Had install scheduled for 8/12. Installer showed up to inform me he had no receivers so we rescheduled for 8/19. No calls, so on 8/19 I go and pull all of my cables and former Dish equipment so I would be ready for the installer when came (as DIRECTV advises). 2 hours into the appointment window I get a call from Ironwood Communications in Phoenix saying they have no equipment. Receivers, antennas, lnbs etc, etc. and they want to reschedule for the following week. Well, unfortunately, the Costco offer expires Saturday 8/21, so I tell them to forget it. This is the good part. There is a DIRECTV Dealer and Installer here in my town. I talk to him and he has all the equipment I need and could install it today, however, he is not an "authorized installer" for this particular offer. So I get on the phone to DIRECTV thinking this will work out ok. Well, after 4 hours, 10 different transfers and 12 people (kept a record of all) later, I am told there is nothing they can do. Install cannot be reassigned to my guy with the time and equipment. Now I would not have spent $1000 on a third tv from Costco, if I knew they would renege on the offer. They made this offer and cannot deliver before the offer expires, I am out $250 and wife is pissed because we now have no TV. Besides asking them to reassign the install, I also suggested they credit me the $250 to my account since they cannot perform and I will call my guy to install it. NOPE, cannot do that. Isn't Customer Service the name of the game? One more day left so I haven't given up yet. Any suggestions? I am that close to returning the TV and asking Dish back to reinstall me. Stay tuned.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's a suggestion....Don't post duplicate threads.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182912


----------



## mugz (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry. Did not know which forum to post in. Will watch it next time.


----------



## karmbrown (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow. A little harsh don't you think. Here's a suggestion. Get a life. Stop worrying about who posts where and how many times. I'm sure you'll still be able to get all of the new posts of the day read and still get a good nights sleep. Even if you read two of the same posts.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Here's a suggestion....Don't post duplicate threads.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182912


he should have started one thread, yes
but don't you think this is a little trollish, especially for a new poster with a need for help?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

karmbrown said:


> Wow. A little harsh don't you think. Here's a suggestion. Get a life. Stop worrying about who posts where and how many times. I'm sure you'll still be able to get all of the new posts of the day read and still get a good nights sleep. Even if you read two of the same posts.


Ya gotta love those Cyberland Rambos...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mugz said:


> Sorry. Did not know which forum to post in. Will watch it next time.


It's ok...I was just making a suggestion. Apparently, a few others thought otherwise. 


karmbrown said:


> Wow. A little harsh don't you think. Here's a suggestion. Get a life. Stop worrying about who posts where and how many times. I'm sure you'll still be able to get all of the new posts of the day read and still get a good nights sleep. Even if you read two of the same posts.


You took the time to single out my post suggesting simple forum etiquette & attack me, yet I need a life? Gotchya! 


SteveHas said:


> he should have started one thread, yes
> but don't you think this is a little trollish, especially for a new poster with a need for help?


Trollish? Hardly, but if you say so. I didn't call them names, degrade them, etc. Often times, posts like those are simply rants to just get their story out. Along with the rants come multiple postings of the same thing. Again, it was a simple suggestion to the OP.


MysteryMan said:


> Ya gotta love those Cyberland Rambos...


Me or the army who attacked for a simple suggestion?


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

If all else fails today, send email to the senior vice-president of customer relations, Ellen Filipiak ...here is her e-mail [email protected]


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Now I see why my post rubbed a few the wrong way. The OP says, "Any suggestions?" I missed that part. My reply of, "Here's a suggestion..." kinda sounds like a snide comeback. I'm sorry to all...It wasn't meant that way.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Now I see why my post rubbed a few the wrong way. The OP says, "Any suggestions?" I missed that part. My reply of, "Here's a suggestion..." kinda sounds like a snide comeback. I'm sorry to all...It wasn't meant that way.


That's OK...I reacted because I have seen other newbies brow beat because the wern't familiar protocol.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> That's OK...I reacted because I have seen other newbies brow beat because the wern't familiar protocol.


I reread what he & I said with the 'suggestion' reference, and thought..."I sounded like a real %$#&." Note to self: Read the whoooole post.


----------



## mugz (Aug 16, 2010)

cmoss5 said:


> If all else fails today, send email to the senior vice-president of customer relations, Ellen Filipiak ...here is her e-mail [email protected]


Thanks very much for your info. I emailed, got a call back in less than an hour and within 2 hours this issue was resolved. Just like a tool, the right person with the power to get the job done. Thanks again cmoss.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

mugz said:


> Thanks very much for your info. I emailed, got a call back in less than an hour and within 2 hours this issue was resolved. Just like a tool, the right person with the power to get the job done. Thanks again cmoss.


Awesome! Congrats!


----------

